# Too many 'flagship' phones?



## munkyspunk (Jul 30, 2011)

This article is an interesting read on the insane rate at which Droid phones are now hitting the market.

http://news.cnet.com/8301-1035_3-20122716-94/android-super-smartphones-too-much-of-a-good-thing/?tag=rtcol;dis

Part of me wants the Galaxy Nexus close to launch, but part of me figures why the hell bother when they'll have a better phone out four weeks later and the Nexus will be at half of its launch price?

I particularly like the part about how Bionic users just got blue balls and the Droid Razr spent a whopping 3-4 hours as the hottest thing at Verizon.


----------



## shrike1978 (Sep 2, 2011)

It's an example of one-upsmanship more than anything. No manufacturer wants to be beaten, so they keep churning out phones so that they can be "the best" for a few weeks before the next comes out from a competitor. It was no different in the PC world, particularly with graphics cards, in the early 2000's. I treat cell phones now they way I did graphics cards then...when I'm ready to buy, I buy what I want and don't worry myself too much about "what's next?" The Charge is a capable phone, and I'm in no way unhappy with it. Sure, it'd be nice to have a Galaxy Nexus, but I'm in no way upset I bought when I did, and I have no desire to just hop right on the bandwagon.


----------



## munkyspunk (Jul 30, 2011)

I hear you on the graphics card crap. I got sucked into that world for about 3 iterations of one card and then I just threw up my hands and got a PS2 (much cheaper). I haven't played a single game on my PC that wasn't a browser embedded distraction during my coffee break since.

I don't know if I could be called 'upset' about the Charge, I'm pissed that if you ask Samsung/Verizon about updates for the Charge, they answer with "The who-what-now? What strange foreign language are you speaking in? You want a charger for your Galaxy Nexus?" and the thing hasn't even been out 6 months yet - and all said anger is directed at Samsung and Verizon.

The dev scene for this phone is ten fingers away from being nonexistent. Half that reason is because we still haven't seen the source code for a GB OTA that was supposedly in release form over a month ago, and the other half is because there are just cooler phones either out there now or just on the horizon.


----------

